
Reddit's data hoarders are frantically trying to save Tumblr's NSFW content - fraqed
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2018/12/06/reddits-data-hoarders-are-frantically-trying-to-save-tumblrs-nsfw-content/
======
zimpenfish
> “What I will say, generally, is that intent is required in virtually any
> criminal prosecution [for possession of child pornography].”

Alas, not in the UK - merely having an item is sufficient AFAIUI.

Frank might have sent it to you three years ago hidden in a zip file of PDFs
about economics that you've never opened but you're still liable.

------
equalunique
If you use Windows, TumblThree is a good backup option:

[https://github.com/johanneszab/TumblThree](https://github.com/johanneszab/TumblThree)

